# American Flyer



## lvrrp (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone can help. I am trying to ID this train. It is marked Gilbert H.O. R9499A(I think) on the bottom and American Flyer made by AC Gilbert Co. U.S.A on the Coal Car and there is a date marking of Jul 1956 on the inside of the Locomotive. As you can see, the Coal Car says "New York Central" and the cab of the Locomotive is marked "446". There is a speaker inside the Coal Car and the Locomotive smokes and the headlight comes on. Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Classic Flyer 4-6-4 Hudson...sorry it's missing the main connecting rod on this side, that'll hurt a bit. Does it run?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can view the original catalog and find a diagram for parts here.
Good Luck


----------



## lvrrp (Jul 28, 2009)

connecting rod, between the Locomotive and the Coal Car. I'm assuming thats what you mean. Yes, it runs, I loved this Engine when I was a kid. The smoke, the sound, the weight, its Marvelous.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

lvrrp said:


> connecting rod, between the Locomotive and the Coal Car. I'm assuming thats what you mean.


Well it may be missing that also, unless it is just the way that the picture was taken, but the connecting rod Shaygetz was talking about is the one that connects all three drive wheels, as can be seen in the attached image...

(Note: this is an S scale Hudson, but the same nonetheless)
H


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I am wondering how hard it is to find American Flyer HO Locomotives, because I'd like to get a hold of some of the steam locomotives. I'm young, but I like the old stuff!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... I was curious about AF HO, and looked it up on wiki. AF started making HO trains all the way back in 1938 !!!

Have you ebay-searched?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TJ, I did the same thing.  I never heard of AF HO before, learn something every day.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

trainguru said:


> I am wondering how hard it is to find American Flyer HO Locomotives, because I'd like to get a hold of some of the steam locomotives. I'm young, but I like the old stuff!



yes they are out there, e bay type in American Flyer HO trains there is a bunch of them listed.

edit,
my friend Scotty has a bone yard lot up for bid ,great seller fast well packed shipping.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Huge-American-Flyer-HO-Scale-Boneyard-Lot-8lbs-/390329703971?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5ae1769e23


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

"It's a jungle out there!" - Monk theme song

It's stiff bidding there, but outside of Ebay, how often do you see it in the independent shops and shows?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I never knew LIONEL was made in HO scale, 1957-67. Kind of crude looking by todays' standards. Anyone know why they stopped? Considering just about every kid had a Lionel at one time or another I would think they'd have a large following.


----------



## tyconator (May 5, 2011)

HO scale AC Gilbert ain't easy to find. The 5 digit stuff is rarer than 3 digit stuff. There diesels are the hardest to find. I have a 31031 B&O and she runs great fer bein' over 45 years old!RFG Co. has darn near every part for 'em.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Who???


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lionel dabbled into HO, mostly because of pressure of how it was catching on with other mfrs, though. They didn't produce the trains themselves, but rather subcontracted the mfr out -- to Rivarossi, I think. The quality was horrendous from the start, though, and buyers knew it. Lionel was busy trying to keep its O gauge afloat, as its position at the top of the toy market was quickly waning at the outset of the late 1950's / early 1960's. In short, Lionel's venture into HO was doomed from the start.


----------



## tyconator (May 5, 2011)

Lionel first contracted Rivarossi, the Athearn, and finally, after Hobby Line went out of business, Lionel used there tooling. Lionel tried again in the mid 70's and the trains were POS's! There S076/Freedom Express wasn't too bad and very diserable. Then sometime in the later part of the 21st century they tried again with the Veranda and Challenger. They were very expensive and for over $400, thats alot! You coulda bought a Rivarossi at that time cheaper. I honestly think Lionel should try again. Something to please those darn rivet counters and some PWC for folks like me!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lionel quality in general went down the drain in those years, the "plastic" years. They cranked out some real junk for quite a period there, I'm surprised they made it at all!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Who or what is RFG Co.?


----------



## tyconator (May 5, 2011)

RFG Co. is a big manufactuer of S, HO, and erector sets parts specifically made be American Flyer/AC Gilbert. Heres a link:
http://www.rfgco.com/


----------



## Luis Diaz (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the same engine except mine has no numbers at all,, it has a metal circle in the tender though1 can you guys help me identifie wether it is a 443 or the 446?


----------

